# A Very Scary Turn



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Video: 




This was close quarters combined with a long reach making this very scary to turn. It did turn out good but I don't want to do that again!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

I must say that came out incredibly nice. However, I don't know whether I would consider this very brave or not very smart, probably a bit of both. On the plus side, if it didn't work out, you could always have used this as a 'what not to do' safety video.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I hit your link above but got redirected as below to a different Channel with Audio & A Finished Project

Which looked like this Bowl and was Titled * "A Live Natural Edge Alder Bowl" *

Is that the finished Project Above? I was somehow reDirected through *Google Images to this Video.*





 * (It's the SAME VIDEO!}*

Oh Well Have Fun with whatever is "Happening"

Rick S.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> I hit your link above but got redirected as below to a different Channel with Audio & A Finished Project
> 
> Which looked like this Bowl and was Titled * "A Live Natural Edge Alder Bowl" *
> 
> ...


Well, Rick, I don't know. I just hit my link, above, and it took me to my video for this bowl. I then hit the link you posted and it took me to the same video. Seems to be working as expected. Not sure how Google Images got involved. Were you expecting to see a picture or a video? In any event, I hope you enjoyed it!  
Phil


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> I must say that came out incredibly nice. However, I don t know whether I would consider this very brave or not very smart, probably a bit of both. On the plus side, if it didn t work out, you could always have used this as a what not to do safety video.
> 
> - lumberingon


I like the way you think, lumberingon! "A what not to do video." Well, I've probably made a few of those. LOL!
Phil


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I hit your link above but got redirected as below to a different Channel with Audio & A Finished Project
> 
> Which looked like this Bowl and was Titled * "A Live Natural Edge Alder Bowl" *
> 
> ...


YES! I enjoyed it very much Thank You! I have no idea how Google Images got it's hands on it chrome didn't Pop Up like it does sometimes and I've used Google Images a few times but there is NOT suppose to be anything "AUTO" about it.

Thanks for your Reply Madrona. Much Appreciated!

Regards: Rick s.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I watched your video right after you posted on YouTube. Real nice piece. You are much braver than I am.

Google images linking to YouTube is because Google owns YouTube. Actually Alphebet owns Google and YouTube.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Very good video.
Reminded me of some of Furtado's… I always enjoy a good cliffhanger.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It was worth the risk. I can say that because I don't turn. Nevertheless, it's a unique an beautiful example of your skill.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

great video but scared the hell out me watching you do it!your a brave man,but it was worth it,came out beautiful.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your wise and kind words. I don't do the "scary" thing too often, I guess that's what makes it scary!
Phil


----------



## alleyoop (Jan 13, 2019)

I know this an old post but i don"t think i will be doing one like this but it is a very nice peace.


----------

